# A couple classics at a powder factory



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Took some pics of a couple SE-R's (mine is black / friend's is red). Just thought I'd post them and see what everyone thought. Comments and criticisms are welcome.































































































































These are some non car related shots I took in between the car pic :


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you take some good pics
nice cars too


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow, that factory looks kinda creepy. Nice pics BTW


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I love the drop on the red one...just right.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. The factory is pretty cool.
The red se-r has KYB AGX's with suspension techniques springs.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Only 3 comments? Bump for more hits.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Last bump then I'll let this thread die.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

:thumbup: nice photos and nice cars!


----------

